# Orlando Nautical Flea Market And Seafood Festival



## LarryBu (Dec 26, 2010)

The Orlando Nautical Flea Market and Seafood Festival will take place July 20-21, 2013 on Sat and Sunday from 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. Central Florida Fairgrounds 4603 W Colonial Dr Orlando, FL 32808.

The theme of this year's festival will be "Casting for Treasures". Bargain hunters looking for deals can visit over two hundred booths as vendor’s exhibit and sell their nautical and marine related merchandise and services during the two day festival. A wide selection of new and used boats will also be displayed by marinas and private individuals. The nautical flea market will have antique collectibles and maps, marine artifacts, rods, reels, lures and lines, boating apparel, taxidermy, diving equipment, and much more. Come by for some super discounts on liquidation, closeouts, new, and used boating and fishing supplies. 

Reggae and island music, provided by local entertainers, will fill the air throughout the day. Seafood vendors will be ready to satisfy hungry customers, offering delicious seafood including lobster, conch, shrimp, crab and fish served up many different ways.

The Central Florida Fairgrounds is located at 4603 W Colonial Dr, Orlando, FL 32808.with easy access from I-4 and the Florida Turnpike. There is plenty of free parking. Admission is $7 for adults, children fewer than 12 will be admitted free. 

www.FLNauticalFleaMarket.com

Visit the Orlando Nautical Flea Market and Seafood Fest website www. FLNauticalFleaMarket.com for more information, discount tickets, vendor applications, special hotel rates and specific driving directions: or contact Under the Sun Promotions, Inc. at 954-205-7813, FAX: 561-395-5389 or e-mail [email protected]

Marine Bargains * Original Marine Art * Seafood * Live Music * New and Used Boat Showcase * Discount Fishing Supplies


----------

